# Konfabulator et ses Widgets....



## Nathalex (4 Mars 2003)

J'ai découvert ce soft aujourd'hui et c'est absolument sublime : les widgets ne sont pas forcément faits pour nos besoins mais c'est tellement beau !!

Quel dommage que je sois une bille en informatique, j'aimerais bien programmer des petits trucs bien sympas

Ceux qui ne l'ont pas essayé : allez voir !!


----------



## tornade13 (4 Mars 2003)

Dite voir en quelque mots qu'est ce que   _Konfabulator_ svp


----------



## Nathalex (4 Mars 2003)

C'est un peu complexe à décrire : en gros, c'est une application qui permet de mettre sur le bureau différents objets (nommés widgets) qui offrent divers services : actuellement par exemple, les dernières news de MacBidouille sont écrites en petit dans un coin de mon bureau, si je clique dessus Safari s'ouvre avec la dépêche en son intégralité.

Comme quelqu'un l'a déjà mentionné dans ces forums, cela pourrait s'apparenter de très loin avec ce que MS avait appelé l'Active Desktop sauf que rien n'oblige à afficher un contenu web (d'autres widgets s'en passent totalement comme un remplaçant des aides-mémoires par exemple) et que les effets de transparence de OS X rendent la chose bien plus esthétique.

C'est fait très difficile à expliquer alors une image vaut mieux qu'un long discours : je l'ai envoyée à un ami pour lui expliquer.





(elle est ici en plus gros).

Par contre, sur les forums du  site, un débat fait rage sur le prix (25$) de ce n'qui est pour certains qu'une coquille vide qui sait juste tirer profit du xml et de javascript (je ne comprends pas grand chose à ces choses) et qui attend que d'autres développent des widgets. Le débat est ouvert....


----------



## Niconemo (4 Mars 2003)

Merci. C'est tout de suite plus clair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait une toute petite description et un lien c'est un minimum pour se faire une idée...

En tout cas je vais jeter un coup d'?il, merci encore.


----------



## azerty (6 Mars 2003)

ach, yawohl, wunderbar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      aber...il n y a pas beaucoup d explikazion,

... il m a fallu 5 bonnes mn pour apercevoir la petite icone dans la barre des menus a droite (je cherchai desesperement un menu Konfabulator...), et autant pour trouver comment parametrer ou fermer chaque widget avec le ctrl-click ou click droit (j avais bien essaye, mais il faut d abord selectionner chaque widtruc d un clic (on ne voit pas si il l est) ce qui ne provoque rien de special, avant de cliquer de nouveau...

    cela dit, effectivement, on ne voit pas trop a quoi sert la plupart de ces wid..: la météo de Seattle ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, les cotes de la bourse non plus, voir défiler des images itou, il y a déja plein d horloge partout, le calendrier...bof, le pense bete...mouais..., peut etre la miniconsole ITunes...


----------



## Pierremm2003 (6 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> *   cela dit, effectivement, on ne voit pas trop a quoi sert la plupart de ces wid..: la météo de Seattle ne me fait ni chaud ni froid, * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu peux avoir la météo de ta ville aussi, dans les prefs du widget (ex. : Paris, France)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par contre, avant de lâcher les 25 bocks, j'aimerai bien tester le bidule sans être aggressé de messages, fenêtres, etc... d'enregistrement.


----------



## Pierremm2003 (6 Mars 2003)

Il y a même un widget qui affiche la programmation de Fip (la radio)


----------



## MrStone (6 Mars 2003)

Perso je suis devenu accro en 24 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et la plupart des widgets sont très jolis graphiquement parlant, ce qui ne gâche rien !


----------



## ambrine (7 Mars 2003)

Je l'aime bien; c'est beau; mais:

-il faut de la place sur son bureau, en 800*600 c'est trop just...(les widgets ne se dimensionnent pas)

-ma petite config me rappelle illico qu'elle est petite, alors que je n'ai pas à me plaindre la plus part du temps... (Konfabulator est gourmand!!!)


----------



## Jacen (7 Mars 2003)

LEw sidgets dont je me sers : itunes remote (petit et joli pusique je l'ai reskinné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), "only finder" pour réduire toutes les applications d'un coup, l'uptime (par curiosité) et des fois les grands titres du NY times... Mais bon, je paierai pas 25$ pour ça.


----------



## azerty (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Pierremm2003:</font><hr /> * 

Tu peux avoir la météo de ta ville aussi, dans les prefs du widget (ex. : Paris, France)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]







    il est bien indiqué d entrer une adresse   USA...


----------



## azerty (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jacen:</font><hr /> * LEw sidgets dont je me sers : itunes remote (petit et joli pusique je l'ai reskinné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),* 

[/QUOTE]

    pourrais-tu nous indiquer , a nous autres simples membres (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), comment on reskine...?


----------



## MrStone (7 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> *





    il est bien indiqué d entrer une adresse   USA... * 

[/QUOTE]

Meuh non ! Tu peux effectivement entrer un zip code pour les US, mais tu peux aussi saisir n'importe quel nom de ville (enfin, presque) ou de pays, ça marche !!!
Tiens, par exemple en ce moment même, il fait couvert et -2° à Vladivostok


----------



## golf (8 Mars 2003)

Konfabulator est plutôt un "environnement d'accueil" pour ces fameux widgets que l'on peut qualifier de "logiciels"...
Du simple gadget à l'utilitaire, ces "widgets" sont nombreux et la plupart du temps paramétrables...

Seul reproche : certains, bien qu'utiles, sont envahissant à l'écran et il faut résister à l'envie de les multiplier...   
Une fois ces widgets chargé dans un dossier adéquat, Konfabulator lancé, un menu "Konfabulator" permet de les rendre actifs, de les mettre au 1er plan, etc...

A ce jour, sur le site Konfabulator, 172 widgets ont été référencés...


----------



## Jacen (8 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par azerty:</font><hr /> * 

    pourrais-tu nous indiquer , a nous autres simples membres (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), comment on reskine...?   * 

[/QUOTE]tu vas dans le dossier où son placé tes widgets,  click droit (ou ctrl click) sur le widget a reskinné 'ouvrir le contenu du prologiciel), t'explore un peu, tu vas le dossier "ressoruce" ou qqchose comme ça, et là t'as tous les fichiers .png qu'il te suffit d'ouvrir et de modifier à ta volonté. Par contre je ne sais pas comment faire pour déplace la position des boutons etc donc je me contente de les recolorier.  Sinon, bien sûr, mieux vaut ne pas oublier de faire une copie des fichiers avant de les modifier


----------



## azerty (11 Mars 2003)

merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , je suis bien avancé, avec ça !!!


----------



## golf (15 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tornade13:</font><hr /> * Apres avoir essayé Konfabulator et meme si certains widgets sont d'une absolu nullité derisoire je dois bien admettre que Konfabulator est plutot sympa et bien realisé mais je me suis aperçu que nombreux sont les widgets relié a different site comme macbidouille,spymac etc pour donner les news en direct est-ce que quelq'un est assez balaise pour concevoir un extraordinaire widget pour MacGeneration... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]  


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est sympa mais ça prend un peu trop de place ...  * 

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tornade13:</font><hr /> * Tout depend de ce que tu met personnellement j'ai mis classic killer qui permet de demarrer classic rapidemend ,Sweet search l'equivalent de search bar,et les info macbidouille mais les widgets se develloppe rapidement et il y'en a de plus en plus interessant a suivre donc mais je me repete j'aimerais avoir les new macG sur mon bureau... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## tornade13 (15 Mars 2003)

Tiens j'ai deja vu ce post queqpart


----------



## melaure (16 Mars 2003)

Pas toujours facile à suivre avec ces sauts de thread ...


----------



## tornade13 (18 Mars 2003)

J'ai proposer a nowall (un bon ptit gars qui confectionne de petit widgets formidable) de confectionner un widget pour macG en esperant une reponse affirmative de sa part vous pouvez visitez son site il propose deja pas mal de Widgets vraiment bien pour avoir toutes les news sous les yeux sur plein de site Site de Nowall


----------



## pampelune (4 Septembre 2003)

Stock Ticker affiche bien les autres indices, mais plus le CAC 40.

Ca marche chez vous ? J'ai posé la question sur leur forum mais sans succès...


----------



## Nathalex (5 Septembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas les moyens de vérifier maintenant si ça marche mais les codes ont changé pouyr toutes les valeurs françaises il y a peu...
Il est possible que le widget m'ai pas pris en compte ces changements....
Le CAC, c'est quelque chose comme FR0003500008 maintenant.

Ça peut venir de là.....


----------



## pampelune (5 Septembre 2003)

Possible, merci de l'info, mais le truc est que le CAC 40 est dans les menus déroulants avec les autres indices, donc je ne sais pas ce que l'on peut bien changer en fait...


----------



## Nathalex (5 Septembre 2003)

Et par le plus grand des hasards, si tu mets PX1 dans la case Stock Symbol des préférences du widget, cela donne quoi ?
Désolé du tâtonnement, mais je ne peux pas connecter mon iBook


----------



## pampelune (5 Septembre 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Et par le plus grand des hasards, si tu mets PX1 dans la case Stock Symbol des préférences du widget, cela donne quoi ?
> Désolé du tâtonnement, mais je ne peux pas connecter mon iBook



Hé bien il me met l'action "Pixair inc".


----------



## Nathalex (5 Septembre 2003)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien il me met l'action "Pixair inc".







Bon, j'essaierai de regarder ce soir en rentrant....


----------



## pampelune (5 Septembre 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Bon, j'essaierai de regarder ce soir en rentrant....



Merci de ton aide !


----------



## pampelune (5 Septembre 2003)

Je viens finalement d'avoir une réponse sur le forum de Konfabulator, la voilà :

"It appears that NASDAQ have changed the way they represent certain global indices, specifically the CAC 40 and the FTSE 100. 

 If you are comfortable modifying your copy of the Widget you can change line 65 of ~/Documents/Widgets/Stock Ticker.widget/Contents/Stock Ticker.kon to read:

Code:

    indexPrefSymbol["CAC 40"] = "CAC40";


 To fix the other index, line 67 should be changed to read:

Code:

    indexPrefSymbol["FTSE 100"] = "UKX100";


 Or you could wait for the update, 1.5.1, which will be available in due course. "



Ca marche nickel !


----------



## Nathalex (5 Septembre 2003)

Effectivement, c'est nickel comme ça !
Si la solution c'était ça, je n'étais pas prêt de la trouver !!!!

Je n'avais jamais utilisé ce widget : il ne donne bien que les actions américaines ou je me trompe ?


----------



## pampelune (5 Septembre 2003)

Oui j'ai l'impression


----------



## pampelune (21 Janvier 2004)

Apparemment ça devrait marcher avec la nouvelle version 1.5.5, mais impossible de lui faire afficher le CAC...

Si quelqu'un y arrive peut me dire comment faire, ce serait sympa !


----------



## billboc (26 Janvier 2004)

Salut 

ke cherche des wisget pour Konfabulator...
si vous avez des liens interessants n'hésitez pas !!
Merci  de faire connaitre vos favoris
et en Français ca serait le top mais je ne serais pas trop exigeant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+
Billboc


----------



## nato kino (27 Janvier 2004)

Sur le site de Konfabulator...


----------



## djanet (27 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour

Tab Launcher sur le site de Konfabulator.
Créer un onglet pour avoir certains fichiers comme le Dock.
Si on multiplie les onglets on à alors l'équivalent de plusieurs Docks sur le bureau.
Exemple pour moi.
1 onglet Applications
1 onglet Web
1 onglet Jeux
1 onglet Utilitaires.

Ouvrir Préférences système /Comptes / Démarrage et ajouter Konfabulator et Tab Launcher pour les avoirs à chaque démarrage de l'ordinateur.

Pour le trouver tapez Tab Launcher dans la case de recherche à gauche de la page des widgets.

En Anglais, rare en Francais.

A tester ?

@+


----------



## billboc (27 Janvier 2004)

existe t-il des widgets pour avoir les programmes TV Français ? 
par contre j'ai cru voir sur un autre sujet qu'il n'est pas encore possible d'afficher les cours des actions françaises, juste?

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A+
Billboc


----------



## jol (20 Avril 2004)

Quelqu'un connait il DTMF Dial et sais t'il le configurer.
Sinon quel logiciel utiliser pour téléphoner directement avec mon G5 ?


----------



## Goulven (20 Avril 2004)

kesako DTMF Dial ??


----------



## jol (21 Avril 2004)

c 'est un Widget fonctionnant avec Konfabulator sur Mac OS X, il permet de téléphoner via le mac sans passer par un combiné classique.

Voir le site  Konfabulator


----------



## golf (16 Juin 2004)

Ziteuf a dit:
			
		

> Normal, ce ne sont pas toutes des haxies mais bien des Widgets de Konfabulator. C'est un soft qui te permets de programmer un peu ce que tu veux et le mettre très facilement sur ton bureau. Voilà


Autant pour moi, j'avais oublié l'autre système d'intégration, Konfabulator et ses Widgets...
Ziteuf a bien fait d'intervenir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ziteuf a bien fait d'intervenir



Oh merci à vous Sa Seigneurie Modo_Vadrouilleur


----------



## mad'doc (23 Juin 2004)

Konfabulator et ses Widgets sont bien ce que je cherchais, et ça marche très bien !
Merci encore


----------



## JackosKing (29 Septembre 2004)

yEp.
Je cherche les widget suivant:
the weather+ en francais
what to do.

est ce que qqn pourais me donner des url pour les dl svp?

merki


----------



## yoffy (29 Septembre 2004)

Widgets : cela...non! :hein:


----------



## JackosKing (30 Septembre 2004)

j'y suis deja allé, mais c'est tellement lent


----------



## JackosKing (30 Septembre 2004)

de plus ils n'y sont pas en dl apparement ou alors pour the weather, il est pas en francais et en plus le lien est mort:'(


----------



## fletchernic (11 Novembre 2004)

une petite question: il n'y a aucun moyen de gérer la taille des widgets ?
par exemple sur le calendrier en long, la police est tellement petite que c'est illisible...


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2004)

Si le Widget ne prévoit rien dans ces prefs, alors rien à faire !...


----------



## fletchernic (11 Novembre 2004)

alors ça , ça craint!


----------



## G3ck0 (25 Novembre 2004)

Je viens de me rendre compte que Konfab me bouffe 40%
de mes ressources proc (dernier iBook a 1.2), avec seulement 3 widgets !!!!!!!
c'est dingue non ?

Les widgets que j'affiche sont seulement :
calendar
et un truc qui donne els horraires de metro de Tokyo (c'est tellement bon savoir ce qui se passe a l'aute bout du monde, même si on compend rien )

alors, a votre avis, je désinstalle, ou je laisse ?
Peut etre que si je vire le metro De Tokyo ca sera mieux (mais tellement dommage  )

Allez, avos claviers, pour voir ce que bouffe Konfab, chez vous, en fonction de vos wid ....


----------



## golf (25 Novembre 2004)

A la limite, cela n'a pas d'importance car Os X gère la mémoire dynamiquement en fonction des apps 
Le pb peut se poser si tu utilises des apps dévoreuse comme les logiciels d'Adobe


----------



## Franswa (25 Novembre 2004)

J'utilise 6 widgets en même temps et ça me bouffe 20% donc ça va


----------



## G3ck0 (25 Novembre 2004)

Oula....

C'est anormalement élevé je trouve...
Enfin, si vous dites que ce n'est pas tes grave, alors je le laisse

C'est tellement sympa


----------



## YDKJPhilly (14 Janvier 2005)

J'ai une petite question sur Konf. Est-il possible d'afficher 2 fois le mm widget ? En fait, ca serait pour afficher 2 fois celui de la météo pour avoir 2 villes différentes.

Merci


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2005)

YDKJPhilly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une petite question sur Konf. Est-il possible d'afficher 2 fois le mm widget ? En fait, ca serait pour afficher 2 fois celui de la météo pour avoir 2 villes différentes.
> 
> Merci



Absolument! Mais pour ca il faut dupliquer le fichier du widget et lancer les 2 (l'original et la copie). Tu peux le faire autant de fois que tu veux.


----------



## YDKJPhilly (14 Janvier 2005)

Merci bcp, ca marche impec !


----------



## fabliubov (6 Mai 2005)

Au départ ça marchait bien.Il ne s'affichaient que lorsque je leur demandais de venir par un petit f8.
Et puis j'ai telecharger un witget entourage qui ne marchait pas(après un message envoyé pour me le confirmer).Depuis tous mes witgets sont constament sur mon burau quand j'ouvre Konfabulator (qui est dans mes applis) ,ce qui est il faut dire plutot nuisuible a la fluidité de "mon poste de travail".Impression de borfel vraiment.Donc je suis obligé a chaque fois de sortir de l'appliquation Konfabulator pour avoir à nouveau un bureau propre.
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qu'il faudrait que je fasse pour activer mes witgets seulement une fois que j'appuie sur f8?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mai 2005)

Tu peux passer sur Tiger avec DashBoard par exemple


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Mai 2005)

ctrl+clic et la tu peux fermer ton widget !! sinon tu vois tout cela dans les preferences de konfabulator avec la petite roue qui s'affiche dans la barre des menus en haut de l'ecran


----------



## golf (7 Mai 2005)

"ctrl + clic" ou "clic droit" sur le Widget considéré et là : "Préférences Widget"...

Ensuite dans ces préférences, choisir le "Niveau de fenêtre" entre Flottante, Avant-plan, Normal, Arrière-plan ou, enfin, Konsposé uniquement.

De plus, tu peux régler le niveau d'opacité du Widget considéré 
Chaque Widget peut être réglé indépendamment des autres.


----------



## ivremort (23 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,

pour ceux qui sont restés à Panther OS X.3, qui n'ont pas Dashboard, et qui utilisent Konfabulator, j'aimerais savoir quels widgets ils utilisent? Ça m'intéresse pour savoir si je n'en loupe pas un d'intéressant!

Les miens:

1. What to do?
2. the weather
3. analogick world clock
4. miniiTunes remote
5. CPU portal
6. ical events

Tous très pratiques!


----------



## Tangi (10 Août 2005)

Bizarre ...


Konfabulator ne fonctionne, plus, il marchait impec hier, mais ce soir, ça ne marche pas, je l'ai supprimé, retéléchargé, rien y fait... Le système entre hier et aujourd'hui n'a pas changé, j'étais et je suis toujours sous Mac OS X version 10.4.2... 

Ca me fout en boule surtout que je suis l'un des rares à l'avoir acheté, alors qu'il est maintenant gratuit...

...

Je suis dans une rage pas possible .....................

Merci d'avance ...


----------



## Tangi (10 Août 2005)

Le problème semble être résolu...

...


----------



## golf (11 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> ...je suis l'un des rares à l'avoir acheté...


Ça, t'en sais rien !
Crois moi, t'es bien loin d'être le seul


----------



## Php21 (3 Septembre 2005)

Salut,  

Je suis en X.3.9 , J'ai donc téléchargé "Konfabulator" (impec avec la touche F8).
J'ai rangé "Konfabulator" dans le dossier "Applicaion". Je crois que cela doit être sa place.
Mais le dossier "widgets" : Je le range où ??? . 

Merci d'avance


----------



## xanadu (3 Septembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Je suis en X.3.9 , J'ai donc téléchargé "Konfabulator" (impec avec la touche F8).
> J'ai rangé "Konfabulator" dans le dossier "Applicaion". Je crois que cela doit être sa place.
> ...


Bonjour
Sous le système 10.4 les dossiers Widgets sont rangés dans les deux bibliothèques et utilisateur et générale
Je suppose donc que tu peux en créer un dans une des bibliothèques (pas celle du système: elle est reservée au widgetResources)  
PS: Je n'ai pas "Konfabulator"


----------



## golf (3 Septembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Mais le dossier "widgets" : Je le range où ??? .


Par défaut il se met dans le dossier "Documents" de l'utilisateur.


----------



## Php21 (3 Septembre 2005)

Merci à vous deux.


----------



## babouba (7 Novembre 2005)

J'utilise Konfabulator.
Il marcher trés bien jusqu'a hier et aujourd'hui j'ai cet image:







J'ai beau essayer de changer les préférence, etc..
Je vois pas d'où ca vient.

Help!


----------



## golf (7 Novembre 2005)

babouba a dit:
			
		

> Il marcher trés bien jusqu'a hier et aujourd'hui j'ai cet image:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cela révélerai plutôt une difficulté de connection avec l'url de référence de ce Widget


----------



## vincmyl (9 Novembre 2005)

Oui ca ne vient pas "proprement dit" de ton mac :love:


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

Un petit up pour le forum custo


----------



## Switcher (15 Novembre 2005)

Déjà : très bonne idée que ce nouveau forum.

Ensuite : Konfab' tourne nickel chez moi (installé hier sous 3.9, après m'être longuement demandé ce qu'il pourrait bien m'apporter) et ajoute une "touche" : j'ai demandé aux "gadgets" de se caser en fond d'écran, je bénéficie donc actuellement :

- de mes ressources de RAM en temps réel (vieux réflexe d'ex-PCiste),
- du temps qu'il fait sur Avignon (j'habite à 4 kilomètres),
- d'une poubelle sur le bureau, et _ça_, vous pouvez pas savoir comme ça m'a fait *plaisir*.

Et - joie et félicité - mon amie étant fan des jeux de Sudoku, j'ai noté plusieurs gadgets sur ce thème... M'est avis qu'elle ne tardera pas à adopter la chose, _rien que pour ça_.


----------

